# Batman: Gotham Knight



## Taleran (Jun 27, 2008)

AKA: the Batmanimatrix


Didn't see a thread anywhere and there may or may not be a DVD rip out (PM for more details)


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

Picture looks pretty cool...although it doesn't seem like Batman at all. More like a crazy man with a mask on. 

Is it any good?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 27, 2008)

no idea still downloading 

heard mixed things, alot like when the Animatrix came out though, the animation studios really left they're mark


----------



## delirium (Jun 27, 2008)

I watched this yesterday. Very good stuff. Bringing back Kevin Conner to do Bats's voice was a nice touch.


----------



## Kittan (Jun 27, 2008)

What a great movie. 6 different parts to it, each with their own design and story, I loved it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Batman decapitates someone


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds awesome, where can I download?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 27, 2008)

Deadshot was the best part.

Followed by Crossfire and Working through Pain.

Then Darkness Dwells.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2008)

tell me if it's good chee

i don't download crap


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> tell me if it's good chee
> 
> i don't download crap



I was sorta waiting until someone else did.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 27, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWW YEA. good thing to tide me over'til the dark knight.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2008)

you should post the trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL5H2-iOsUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> you should post the trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL5H2-iOsUY[/YOUTUBE]



That was fucking epic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2008)

i wonder if the kid in the trailer is a "teenage bruce wayne"


----------



## Tiberius (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm waiting to see it on the big screen at Fantasia Film Festival in Montreal this year.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 27, 2008)

I was searching for somewhere to download or watch this.. cant find anything unfortunately.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 27, 2008)

kittan posted a download


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> i wonder if the kid in the trailer is a "teenage bruce wayne"



That was one of my favorite parts of the trailer. I want to see that whole bit now. pek


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 28, 2008)

Who did the animation?


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2008)

SENTINEL said:


> Who did the animation?







			
				Directors said:
			
		

> Yasuhiro Aoki   (segment "In Darkness Dwells")
> Futoshi Higashide   (segment "Crossfire")
> Toshiyuki Kubooka   (segment "Working Through Pain")
> Hiroshi Morioka   (segment "Field Test")
> Shoujirou Nishimi   (segment "Have I Got a Story For You")


----------



## Personal Jesus (Jun 28, 2008)

Saw it last night. Great to not only hear Kevin Conroy as Bats again, but also other DC Animated Universe regulars such as George Newbern (Superman, "Superman: The Animated Series") ad Will Friedle (Terry McGuinness, "Batman Beyond").

Reviews on each skit:


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Have I Got a Story For You:* I wasn't too thrilled with the character designs, but it wasn't a bad start to the anthology. The story is very similar to DCAU's Batman episode, "Legends of the Dark Knight", although not as epic.

*Crossfire:* Probably my personal favorite. Solid artwork, with the best looking Batman out of them all. My favorite moment has to be when Batman appears, if only because his appearance includes a haunting jingle that sounds eerily similar to Shelly Walker's "Batman & Robin" theme from the old DCAU cartoon.

*Field Test:* This skit probably has the strongest "anime" vibe. Bruce Wayne looks distinctively Japanese and could easily pass for a cousin of Light Yagami (from Death Note). Not too fond of the suit, since the cowl looks too much like a motorcycle helmet. Decent story.

*In Darkness Dwells:* I particularly enjoyed the art here because it's got a very metallic/holographic look to it. Not too entirely interesting plot, which really says a lot when both Killer Croc _and_ the Scarecrow are involved.

*Working Through Pain:* Probably my least favorite, design-wise and story-wise. Mostly a flashback story of when Bruce traveled the world to train, with a bit of current Batman thrown in. I also have yet to form an opinion on why Bruce Wayne looks identical to Bruce Lee.

*Deadshot:* A beautiful piece, animation-wise. Very reminiscent of anime such as "Fist of the North Star" and "Crying Freeman". Nice to see Deadshot here too. Plenty of action, and a well-rounded story.


----------



## Bender (Jun 28, 2008)

GODDAMIT! Can someone please upload this on some site I can watch it? 

Like Veoh? Can someone put it up Veoh? PLEAAAAAAAAAAASE?? 


I am so sick and tired of being the only one not able to look at it! T_T


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty good stuff. The first one was really weird, but I get it. I like how they all tie together and all, and Batman's voice is old-school badass.

The only thing I didn't particularly enjoy was Killer Croc. He was lame as hell.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> GODDAMIT! Can someone please upload this on some site I can watch it?
> 
> Like Veoh? Can someone put it up Veoh? PLEAAAAAAAAAAASE??
> 
> ...



Same here, I neeeeed to watch it.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 28, 2008)

watched it whilest i ate lunch, AWESOME.

what made it great was seeing all the different art styles. couldn't wait to see how batman looked in each one.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 28, 2008)

Ahem.

/r/ this plz.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 28, 2008)

the dl link isn't working. Anyone got a new one?

NEver Mind its up on youtube. Broken into 8 pieces

song


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh shit, is this the same thing from the Channel 12 section? I thought it would be out on July 8th, if it's out now I must watch it... NOW


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 28, 2008)

i saw 45 minutes of it (it's ok..i'll warch the rest later)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2008)

I feel sorry for you guys that didn't nab the HQ version.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> the dl link isn't working. Anyone got a new one?
> 
> NEver Mind its up on youtube. Broken into 8 pieces
> 
> this



Thanks for the link dude!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 29, 2008)

The animation in this reminded me a lot of Afro Samurai


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2008)

Just finished watching it. I really liked the first one and the second one, the rest were okay.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 29, 2008)

I really liked all of them, each for different reasons favourite would either be Deadshot or Working Through Pain


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2008)

Deadshot and Working Through Pain were pretty good as well. 

I liked the ones with a unique style.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 29, 2008)

Crossfire was by far my favorite. Just watching Batman standing in the fire, and the expression of the Mafioso's face as Batman walks through the flames, like a true demon, was EPIC.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2008)

Watching it now


Thx

I fucking love it!


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 29, 2008)

i REALLY liked the first one, it's very similar to the old episode, tales of dark knight or something, it was a great start.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2008)

Crossfire 

and Field Run are the best


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2008)

Hate to Double post but can we pull out some Gifs in this thread?

Like some from the segment Field Run?

Love that won


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2008)

i liked "working through the pain"


*Spoiler*: __ 



someone hit him in the head with a stick and he didn't even whine about it




the last ep had the best art


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 29, 2008)

I ALSO WANT GIF'S. THAT'D BE SICK.

oh good lord, please. D=


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 29, 2008)

Do want GIFs.


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2008)

I agree, some GIFs puh-leaze! 

We need one where Batman is in the fire, that would be kick ass. <3


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2008)

Can someone hook me up? The link that was posted on page 1 is dead.

Much appreciated....


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 29, 2008)

Go back one page for the link to youtube I posted.

@Chee: I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2008)

i'll see if i can make gifs

my photoshop might not work


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 29, 2008)

I've seen Gotham Knight and a bit of Crossfire. Gotham Knight was alright (the art just wasn't my style, but the story was good). But I hate watching stuff on Youtube Hope it's available on Veoh soon. And I want a gif too


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2008)

Wasn't there a guy on here that did GIF requests? Halo was it?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2008)

i can make gifs..but...i can't find a good download


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2008)

Are there any downloads on limewire? 

But yea, I wish someone would post a HQ download on here.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 29, 2008)

and it have to be an avi file

i'll check limewire


----------



## superattackpea (Jun 29, 2008)

is there anywere to get a better quality version then the one on youtube?


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh my god, I saw two people on here with BGK animations. 

Need...HQ...version.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jun 30, 2008)

Could anyone explain to me the very end of "Working Through Pain"?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 30, 2008)

Field Test was fucking epic 


Anime Bruce looks fucking awesome lol

I love Working Through Pain and Cross fire too


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

^^ You liked Field Test? Bruce looked like a gay-bishi in that one. And he had a beak too, looked wierd.
Story was good, but I didn't like Bruce's character design.



Squall Leonhart said:


> Could anyone explain to me the very end of "Working Through Pain"?



Yea, I'm a bit confused on that as well. Maybe it was just the youtube thing that cut off the ending or was him saying "I can't" the ending?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

He wanted to stay down there, crying about guns, I presume.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Yea, I didn't get that ending.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

you would cry to if crime was so high you can easily find guns in trash cans


----------



## Jotun (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, Gun's and Batman have a long history. It's been one of the running themes. Him finding so many guns down there just hit a spot when he was already very weakened phsyically.

It got better as it went along, even the art lol. I loved the ending of the first part.

Wouldn't have been the same without the voice of the best animated Batman


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Hah, I thought that the Batman looked rather fat in the first segment.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

^so did i..he looked old also


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Yea, he did.

I liked the Mecha-Batman too. I had myself a good laugh for 5 minutes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

i like that bat that ripped the guys head off


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

^^ Ooh hell yea. One of my favorite parts, it was fucking epic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, the first one had its moments. But, overall, I hated the style. It was the gayest, most faggotest thing I ever saw, likely drawn by a gay chick. Take that to the plaza and make a thread on it. 

Anyone who wants that HQ version, I will send it to you. For an XBOX 360.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, the first one had its moments. But, overall, I hated the style. It was the gayest, most faggotest thing I ever saw, likely drawn by a gay chick. Take that to the plaza and make a thread on it.
> 
> Anyone who wants that HQ version, I will send it to you. For an XBOX 360.



Style was definately unique. 


Send eeet.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2008)

send it and i'll make gifs


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 30, 2008)

I have GIFS


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Share?


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> Share?



Not possible.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Darn.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 30, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Not possible.



meh, nicer if they loop anyways.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 30, 2008)

That last line was amazing 

Bruce - Its like I've been trying to stop does two bullets all my life.

that made Deadshot my favorite segment hell in order it would be 6,5,4,3 they just got better and better throught the movie diffently going to buy it Jul 8


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> ^^ You liked Field Test? Bruce looked like a gay-bishi in that one. And he had a beak too, looked wierd.
> Story was good, but I didn't like Bruce's character design.



It doesn't matter what you think...It was great


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> Hah, I thought that the Batman looked rather fat in the first segment.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, the first one had its moments. But, overall, I hated the style. It was the gayest, most faggotest thing I ever saw, likely drawn by a gay chick. Take that to the plaza and make a thread on it.
> 
> Anyone who wants that HQ version, I will send it to you. For an XBOX 360.



Yeah the style of the first one made me The story really wasn't all that bad, but god why such a sucky art style?

Oh no it got deleted from youtube... and I didn't finish watching it!!!!!!


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

It got deleted!? 

Now I really need a downloadable version.


----------



## Chee (Jun 30, 2008)

Ah, kick ass! Thanks for the link.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2008)

I went home and found out I already deleted the movie.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 1, 2008)

Will it be on Veoh anytime soon. If not I guess I'll just dl it.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 1, 2008)

If it is ever Veoh'd it will probably get taken down very fast, so its probably pointless for anyone to even try.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

Veoh will probably take it down.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 1, 2008)

Aw that's what I thought


----------



## Jotun (Jul 1, 2008)

Like I said, the art got better as it progressed. The first style was just not fun to watch. I just liked seeing a tired Batman bloodied up being saved by that kid. "I owe you one kid"

Each story had a real cool moment/line. I loved the one where he saves the two cops and hes standing in the fire.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

^^ Same here, that was badass.

I liked the last one, Deadshot was it? Style was awesome and the final fight was epic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2008)

I deleted it, yes. But, I only deleted it because I had watched it already. I don't generally hold on to this sort of thing.

I did save Bas Rutten's self-defense video though, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2008)

Is ANYONE going to post some GIF's?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 1, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Is ANYONE going to post some GIF's?



Why? If you want one request one in the request thread.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

Now that the .avi file is out, gesy can make some gifs.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 1, 2008)

and we all pray he/she does~!

*Prays with Chee*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2008)

i can make gifs now thanks to akuma

*free gif*


if anyone want gifs pm me and tell me the part you want(be sure to tell me which episode it's in)

and be patient i'm a noob when it come to photoshop

and the longer the part the slower the gif is so please keep it short


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2008)

you giving those away?

can i have it


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

What the heck!? I can't give you a rep gesy, stupid thing won't submit. 

I'll rep you later, very nice gif by the way.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2008)

no problem


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

Bah, he took that awesome poster. 

I guess I'll have to photoshop it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2008)

you joker sig is freaky... i like it


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> i can make gifs now thanks to akuma
> 
> *free gif*
> 
> ...



I want gifs from the Field Run/test episode of the movie 

I want ones of Bruce Wayne out his Batman outfit

Also can ya put it in avvy form?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2008)

can you be more specific

yes i can do avys


----------



## Koi (Jul 2, 2008)

Dude, just from that image you posted?  I want to see it.  If a screencap looks that good then then animation has to be ace.  You have my attention.


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> can you be more specific
> 
> yes i can do avys



You know 

When Bruce Wayne is looking cool

You know when he's talking about his "date" 

and says Half Russian half Italian  I want you to make avvy sized /gif outta that


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> ah this?
> 
> 
> 
> if not give me a clearer picture of what you have in mind



Not to be an ass or nothing but can you make it a bit more clearer and and zoom in more?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2008)

for some reason that part in avy form doesn't work as i hoped

i tried it again and got this



then i tried a differant part and this seems much better


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2008)

Try it one more time I tried to use the second one you uploaded of him describing his date but it said the file was too big try and make it look like the second where he's blinking...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2008)

here ya go


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL I must not be specific enough... What I want you to try and do is put the whole Border line things on the one avvy gif below me 

in this post of yours



			
				Gesy Hyuga said:
			
		

> i tried it again and got this



Also make it the size of the pic in my avvy


----------



## Even (Jul 4, 2008)

HQ DivX stream, if anyone are interested...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2008)

So saw this yesterday. Was garbage IMO and a waste of time. Nothing special and really crappy storylines. Only one i kinda liked was the pain one.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm watching it now and the fact it starts off with the same premise as an episode of Batman: TAS (stupid, full-of-shit kids sitting around telling their fucking retarded rendition of Batman) isn't making it look too promising.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> So saw this yesterday. Was garbage IMO and a waste of time. Nothing special and really crappy storylines. Only one i kinda liked was the pain one.



Ya, I've learned to take your opinions with a grain of salt .

Also, can anyone imagine how badass it would be if they canned that new gay oldschool batman cartoon they are making with the green arrow and instead brought back The Adventures of Batman? 



> I'm watching it now and the fact it starts off with the same premise as an episode of Batman: TAS (stupid, full-of-shit kids sitting around telling their fucking retarded rendition of Batman) isn't making it look too promising.



The first story isn't that good at all, the art makes it almost unwatchable. The only thing I liked about it was the ending, it really seemed to highlight the reality of a normal day as Batman.

Each story gets better and better, including the art imo.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 4, 2008)

I fast-forwarded a bit and now I'm baffled at why Batman's helmet looks like Hawkman's...


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 4, 2008)

you kiddin'? the first one is my favorite one~! shoot.

the old animated series ep. of each kid telling their story was great, and this one rokks too. ='3


----------



## Jotun (Jul 4, 2008)

The one in the cartoon series rocked because it animated that fight from Miller's book 

And it had firefly 

And it had campy Batman homage


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 5, 2008)

Finally got around to seeing it all. It was freakin awesome:WOW


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 5, 2008)

lol it comes out on video next tuesday.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2008)

Jotun said:


> *Ya, I've learned to take your opinions with a grain of salt .
> *
> Also, can anyone imagine how badass it would be if they canned that new gay oldschool batman cartoon they are making with the green arrow and instead brought back The Adventures of Batman?
> 
> ...



Not my fault it sucked


----------



## Even (Jul 5, 2008)

it didn't suck, it was awesome


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2008)

Theres another one on 

Veoh


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2008)

Did Batman just punch a goddamn sniper bullet out of mid-air?


----------



## Roy (Jul 6, 2008)

ill probably buy it..looks badass


----------



## Koi (Jul 6, 2008)

Holy shit, I've only just finished Working Through Pain and I think it was my favorite so far.  Loved the animation, loved Bats' design, and the overall message.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's my take:

The best way to describe Batman: Gotham Knights is in terms of the first short. Much like the little kids, the directors each exhibit, and consequently embellish, their take on Batman while never getting it right save a few details. 

*Have I Got A Story For You:*

As I said, it's a copy of an episode of Batman: The Animated Series (where it was done better.) The reason the episode in B:TAS was successful was because the embellishments weren't flat-out lies but merely a pretense for parodying existing Batman continuities (i.e. the 40's Batman, Frank Miller's hyper-violent grunge Batman, etc.) Here, you have kids flinging complete shit that's wholly unrelated to Batman. One second, he's a living shadow; the next, he's a robot. Problem is: NONE OF IT IS FUCKING BATMAN! Add on the fact the art style is painful to watch (the real Batman being the exception) and you have a disaster.

*Crossfire:*

Ignoring brief appearances by Gordon, you have nobody detectives pursuing generic mobsters for a majority of this segment arguing about the enigma that is Batman. Is he human? Is he just another vigilante? They don't know. Unfortunately, WE DO. Talking about Batman in terms of an urban legend doesn't work for the audience because we know everything about him. Thus, it's pointless squabbling until guns start firing and Batman appears. But by then, the segment's practically over.


*Field Test:*

BATMAN WITH A FUCKING BULLET REPULSOR SHIELD!? Isn't part of what makes Batman interesting his vulnerability? When you have a Batman who has bullets bouncing off him like Superman while he stands completely still knowing he's safe, you have a boring ass Batman. Fuck this shit! Moving on, why do I have some tan-haired pretty boy who looks like a bloody protagonist from Gundam Wing posing as Bruce Wayne? I didn't even make the connection until I realized, "Hey, wait. If that black guy's supposed to be Lucius Fox then that means...he does sound like Kevin Conrad..." And the costume. Oh GOD! The costume! A Hawkman helmet?

*In Darkness Dwells:*

I lawled, in a bad way, when Batman made the 50 Cent "In the Club" entrance behind Commissioner. Killer Croc and Scarecrow make an appearance but their roles are so meager they're hardly worth mentioning. Sure, Batman gets infected with the fear toxin but it doesn't seem to slow him down in the least. Not much else to say. He one-hits K. Croc, beats up on some thugs, and saves a priest. Art was pretty off, too.

*Working Through Pain:*
Batman's wounded and attempting, in vain, to escape the sewer while he flashes back to pain-resistance training he got in India or wherever. Let me start off by saying Bruce looks like a druggy. Anyway, it's not a bad segment per se but it simply didn't have the time to develop into something more interesting. Also, taking the focus off Batman in an anthology that has already been lacking in that department was a mistake.

*Deadshot:*

Best of the bunch (not saying much) and fairly interesting with a decent antagonist. OMG, Bruce Wayne actually looks like Bruce Wayne and Batman looks like Batman! No anime make-over bullshit. From this point, you have a solid game of cat-and-mouse while Batman tries to stop Gordon's assassination at the hands of a super-sniper. Only true downside is: BATMAN PUNCHES A GODDAMN SNIPER BULLET OUT OF MID-AIR 

All-in-all, a pretty haphazard and dull look into the Batman mythos.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmm well here's how I see it


*Spoiler*: _Have I got a story for you_ 



 I think most people here would agree the art was just plain terrible. Yet the point of this part isn't to dazzle you with its art it's to give you a look at how outsiders (in Gotham) see Batman (a shadow, a bat, a robot, things that put fear in people, things that don't really have emotion). And what better way than some crazy kids, they always stretch stuff out. The kids stories represent Batman as a myth in Gotham, but by the end (when Batman appears) you see that he's just a "regular" guy (through the eyes of the kid that saved Batman).





*Spoiler*: _Crossfire_ 



I agree with Adonis on what the purpose of this part is, although I don't feel its really pointless. We as viewers of Batman Begins (and really Batman in general) know that he's who he is. Yet we don't really get much of a look into how others (besides Comish Gordon) look at Batman. And unlike the first one its more of a serious look into how the people of Gotham look at Batman. Is he really someone that could be trusted(Detective Allan)? How do people feel about what he's done(Detective Ana)? By the end they get a clearer look into who and what he is (a guy that is willing to get rid of crime in the city). The art was pretty good here.





*Spoiler*: _Field Test_ 



This one goes more into Batman than the others. You have Batman getting this new technology that helps deflect bullets. And it's all well and good until he realizes that its problematic and that it could end up costing someone's life. And the point here wasn't to show off how Fox can make and test out new toys for Batman, or that he is invincible. It was that he was willing to give it up because he realized that it could hurt someone (a great, and classical Batman/Bruce Wayne moment came when he says that he's willing to put his life on the line, but no one elses. That is an embodiment of who Batman is). This was also the first time that you get more of a look at Bruce Wayne. I didn't mind the art style, but I agree with Adonis, it was a bit too, un-Bruce Wayne like. Although I actually liked the Batman suit





*Spoiler*: _In Darkness Dwells_ 



This one wasn't very good. The art wasn't as bad as the first, but it was bad, IMO. There wasn't much value here, unlike the first few ones. I mean you do look at how he worked with Gordon, but we saw that in the first movie. I guess that at the end when he turns down Gordon's offer to help him with his injury that there could have been something there. But really not much else. Although now that I think about it I kinda liked the scene where he's talking with the bum





*Spoiler*: _Working Through Pain_ 



Following the lines of the second, it advances the look into Bruce Wayne. It gives the viewer that he's still looking for something more to help him in his fight against crime. It was more or less like when he first went to Ra's Al Ghul looking to become stronger. Here he's looking to strengthen his spirit and resolve. There's also a look into how vulnerable his is, the struggles that he goes through because he's only human. I liked the art here.





*Spoiler*: _Deadshot_ 



Rounds everything up with a little bit on Bruce Wayne. You see that he's still trying to deal with the death of his parents (another great line here was at the end when he says that he feels like he's been trying to stop the two bullets that killed his parents for the entire time). It also gives a look into how he and Alfred's working relationship has evolved. In the first movie you don't really see him helping out Batman actually carry out a mission that much, where as here he's more of an asset... I guess) This one had the best art.
All in all I think that this was a look at Batman from several angles (outside, inside). I think that most of these stories were good (except "In Darkness Dwells") and it does it's purpose (telling the story of Batman's "evolution" between Batman Begins and Batman The Dark Knight. If I had to grade the entire thing on a scale of 1(bad)-10(great) I'd give it a 7.5. My favs were Field Test and Working through Pain, with Deadshot coming in a close second. I didn't really like "In the Darkness Dwells" and "Have I got a story for you"(Just couldn't get over the art) Crossfire was alright, great ending though.


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Did Batman just punch a goddamn sniper bullet out of mid-air?



He's the goddamn Batman.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 6, 2008)

Gay Luigi!?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 7, 2008)

For field test, the entire time I was thinking Steve Blum would be fuckin perfect for Bruce's voice.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 7, 2008)

Man this looks sick.

I'm buyin it tomorrow.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 8, 2008)

Ya, I think you missed the point/what they were going for Adonis.

I was hating field test until Bruce said that line about him putting his life on the line, not others.

In Darkness Dwells set up for the next story, but I can agree it was pretty flat/boring overall.

Batman slicing a bullet with his arm blades or w/e is just showcasing why Batman owns


----------



## Even (Jul 8, 2008)

punching bullets in midair = badass


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 8, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Batman slicing a bullet with his arm blades or w/e is just showcasing why Batman owns



But that's stealing Guyver's job.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 8, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Ya, I think you missed the point/what they were going for Adonis.
> 
> I was hating field test until Bruce said that line about him putting his life on the line, not others.
> 
> ...



I got the point but I still found them all (except Deadshot) to be flat/boring for the most part.

And in regard to Field Test, any work shouldn't save all of its cohesion for the final line.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2008)

I kinda liked the first one, aside its odd style (fat Batman for example) I liked the different persepctives of the characters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 8, 2008)

I liked the idea of it, the different perspectives and such, and it ahd its moments (robo Batman), but the art was awful. Just awful.


----------



## Bender (Jul 9, 2008)

^

To say the art was awful you gotta say the Matrix is awful since they're the ones who came up with the idea of the art.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> To say the art was awful you gotta say the Matrix is awful since they're the ones who came up with the idea of the art.



That shit sucked too, the thing that came out right before matrix, antimatrix or whatever. Ugh, these movies have a good idea but none of em are ever good.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 9, 2008)

The Animatrix was real good... the art in the first skit was a stretch, but all the stories were well done.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 10, 2008)

How are you guys saying the first ones art was horrible?

I thought it was amazing compared to the others.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, for starters, everyone was fat. It was unrealistic. Instead of elbows, they 1cm of skin holding their forearms to their biceps.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 10, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> How are you guys saying the first ones art was horrible?
> 
> I thought it was amazing compared to the others.



EXACTLY. 

reminds me of Tekkonkinkreet.....


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> How are you guys saying the first ones art was horrible?
> 
> I thought it was amazing compared to the others.



It was good, just odd.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

It was worse than donkey shit covered in hobo's piss on top of a pile of severed transgender dicks.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 10, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It was worse than donkey shit covered in hobo's piss on top of a pile of severed transgender dicks.





funny stuff.


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Jul 10, 2008)

can someone tell me this guys superpower yeah he's a hero but he cant fly,he aint got laser vision,super strengh and so on i dont hate him but i dont understand why he's labelled a super hero


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 10, 2008)

Uchiha~Madara said:


> can someone tell me this guys superpower yeah he's a hero but he cant fly,he aint got laser vision,super strengh and so on i dont hate him but i dont understand why he's labelled a super hero



Batman fights superhumans without superpowers.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2008)

Uchiha~Madara said:


> can someone tell me this guys superpower yeah he's a hero but he cant fly,he aint got laser vision,super strengh and so on i dont hate him but i dont understand why he's labelled a super hero



Cause he fights supervillians with his intelligence instead. Not everyone needs brute force. Tony stark can't do anything either without his suit.


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Jul 10, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Cause he fights supervillians with his intelligence instead. Not everyone needs brute force. Tony stark can't do anything either without his suit.




but why be called a superhero i understand him being called a hero but super hero nah a detective/gymastic can do what the bat does come the term super tells you it all


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

He has super intelligence.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> funny stuff.



Saved that Joker gif for future usage. 



Uchiha~Madara said:


> can someone tell me this guys superpower yeah he's a hero but he cant fly,he aint got laser vision,super strengh and so on i dont hate him but i dont understand why he's labelled a super hero



Anyone with tights and underwear on the outside is automatically a superhero.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Lol, Tony Stark will always be half of Batman if he couldn't use his suit.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 10, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well, for starters, everyone was fat. It was unrealistic. Instead of elbows, they 1cm of skin holding their forearms to their biceps.



So your saying you don't like art?

It's style.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 10, 2008)

Not that kind of art.


----------



## Bender (Jul 10, 2008)

It stinks Batman didn't keep that shield generator it was so freakin bad-ass!


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> It stinks Batman didn't keep that shield generator it was so freakin bad-ass!



Bruce looked too feminine in that segment, he's supposed to be manly with a cleft chin. 

But yea, I totally agree. That shield generator was freakin' awesome.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> Bruce looked too feminine in that segment, he's supposed to be manly with a cleft chin.
> 
> But yea, I totally agree. That shield generator was freakin' awesome.



I loved how they made him all shonen-ish

And his batsuit was all sentai awesome.

I think it was good to have a sexy batman though. Cleft chins are for gays.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> I loved how they made him all shonen-ish
> 
> And his batsuit was all sentai awesome.
> 
> I think it was good to have a sexy batman though. Cleft chins are for gays.



I didn't like the bat suit either. He had a fucking beak.

Feminine men aren't sexy.


----------



## Cero (Jul 10, 2008)

download link pl0x .-.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 10, 2008)

Chee said:


> I didn't like the bat suit either. He had a fucking beak.
> 
> Feminine men aren't sexy.



I loved it. But I do agree the *BEAK* was kinda.....odd.

And yeah feminine men can be sexy. 

It's just you have to be sexy enough to know that femininity is sexy........


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> And yeah feminine men can be sexy.



Yep, just throw some boobs and a vagina on them and I'm fine.


----------



## Even (Jul 11, 2008)

Chee said:


> I didn't like the bat suit either. He had a fucking beak.
> 
> Feminine men aren't sexy.



He kinda looked like Hawkman or something :S


----------



## Cero (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh man that movie was pretty badass, at least the last half


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 11, 2008)

i LOVED the bat beak~! =D

anyways, got the best buy special edition today, came in a SLICK metal case. watching it now, it's noice.


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2008)

You liked the beak? It looked retarded.


----------



## Cero (Jul 11, 2008)

It did, the first few animations were yucky, the last ones were too cool pek


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 11, 2008)

i liked the beak bat. i like different styles of stuff. that's why i liked gotham knights as a whole so much, and one piece movie 6(unrelated).

the art styles are so different, i just think it's so fantastic. that's why the dark knight's joker is so interesting too, i think; it's a compeltely different style from what we've seen in the batman movies.

but anyways, i like that batman style. the style that that mini episode had, anyways. 

the first one was my favorite. which i know people will be shocked by. but i love that art style. such a whippy, cartooney, tekkonkinkreet style of animation, i love it.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 11, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> the first one was my favorite. which i know people will be shocked by. but i love that art style. such a whippy, cartooney, tekkonkinkreet style of animation, i love it.



Agreed. It had the most style out of all of them.


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2008)

I liked the last one's style. Had that comic book look.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2008)

Dr. Hiluruk said:


> i LOVED the bat beak~! =D
> 
> anyways, got the best buy special edition today, came in a SLICK metal case. watching it now, it's noice.



Hmm, they have a steel case...

As for the first short having the tekkonkinreet style, it was by the same animation house.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 12, 2008)

While I can respect that style of art, I didn't appreciate it on my Batman.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 12, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> As for the first short having the tekkonkinreet style, it was by the same animation house.



that's what i figured, but i never looked into it that hard. but i dug it.


----------



## Ryoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Jotun said:


> While I can respect that style of art, I didn't appreciate it on my Batman.




That makes you a bad batman fan.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 12, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> That makes you a bad batman fan.



No, it makes him a bad 'shitty art' fan.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 12, 2008)

I hate the fact that in order to be a fan of something you HAVE to like everything about it

and the movie was borderline average(the last 2 episodes saved it from sucking)


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2008)

Yea, I thought the middle was incredibly boring. The first two episodes and the last episode were the only ones I liked.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 12, 2008)

i really enjoyed most of them, tho CERTAINLY some more than others.

i really liked the sound barrier bullet stopping one, it showed why he doesn't just use that kinda technology even tho he could.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 12, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> That makes you a bad batman fan.



Great reasoning and logic.

Not.



> i really enjoyed most of them, tho CERTAINLY some more than others.
> 
> i really liked the sound barrier bullet stopping one, it showed why he doesn't just use that kinda technology even tho he could.



Ya, I liked that what if scenario.

There's no such thing as a bad fan, unless you are talking about the electrical device, in which I can understand you there


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 12, 2008)

A few scenes bored me to the point where I lost concentration of the dialogue, but it was entertaining overall. I definitely liked the different art style that each chapter adopted.


----------



## Luckyday (Jul 20, 2008)

I just saw the DVD yesterday and I like the fifth one the best.

I LOVE the character design of bruce in the fieldtest episode.


----------

